
Self-Repairing Teeth Could Become the Norm in the Future - elorant
https://interestingengineering.com/new-study-shows-self-repairing-teeth-could-become-the-norm-in-the-future
======
hprotagonist
I feel this is like the cold fusion of dentistry. I've been reading optomistic
"10 years" papers about it for 25 years, anyway.

------
dublin
Some people have a natural ability to repair teeth - I'm one of them. I've
never had a dentist find a cavity in my mouth, though I've had perhaps a half-
dozen cavities over the years. (I'm in my 50s.) When that happens, I just get
double up on brushing (I usually just do two quick brushings a day), and the
cavities heal over within a week or so.

I realize I'm fortunate, but my teeth do heal cavities on the rare occasions I
get them. I haven't been to a dentist in over 35 years (my Mom paid for the
last visit!), and with the exception of the inside of my bottom front teeth
(where a small amount plaque flakes off every couple of months), I have no
significant plaque buildup or discoloration. So, long story short, this is
definitely possible, and should be inducible in others once we understand the
mechanism.

~~~
ScottFree
What's your diet like?

------
hatchnyc
This site could be a case study in everything wrong with modern web
publishing.

